# Куплю регистры на баркароллу! Срочно!



## romart82 (2 Сен 2014)

11 регистров... Аккордеон полный... Треснули разлив и тутти и пружинки лопнули...
Срочно надо, выручайте, кто может!


----------



## romart82 (6 Сен 2014)

romart82 (03.09.2014, 00:10) писал:


> 11 регистров... Аккордеон полный... Треснули разлив и тутти и пружинки лопнули...
> Срочно надо, выручайте, кто может!



Ну что никто ничего подсказать не может, может кто знает, где можно найти?


----------

